# key bindings



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

mein keybinding wird in der Menü angezeigt aber wenn ich kombination drücke passiert nichts...
Was fehlt mir????

```
<key
            commandId="aboutDialog"
            schemeId="org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration"
            sequence="ALT+F1">
      </key>
```


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2008)

Ist der Context aktiv? Existiert das Command?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2008)

also der command existiert sonst würde ja das ALT+F1 im Menü nicht angezeigt bekommen und ich denke ich würde auch eine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Woran erkenn ich dass der context aktiv ist. Ich denke mal schon weil ich hab ein command für den standard exit button eingefügt und da funktioniert es einwandfrei


```
<key
            commandId="org.eclipse.ui.file.exit"
            schemeId="org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration"
            sequence="ALT+F4">
      </key>
```


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2008)

ich hab sogar versucht die keybindings aus dem RCP MAIlDemo zu nehmen =(.... versteh nicht warum das eine klappt und das andere nicht =(


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2008)

an was könnte es den liegen dass die key bindings nicht gehen... bei anderen gehen programme geht es???komische sache...


----------



## vogella (2. Nov 2008)

Ev. schon von Eclipse vorbelegt?

http://code9.com/2008/07/18/tip-suppressing-keybindings/] http://code9.com/2008/07/18/tip-suppressing-keybindings/[/url]


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2008)

ja hab ich mal versucht ergab irgendwie keine Änderungen... Wie schon mal gefragt  wie kann ich  dies aus Eclipse raus versuchen oder muss ich dann jedes mal alles exportieren und dann dass ini file anpassen ???


----------



## foobar (6. Nov 2008)

Enable mal die Tracemeldungen im Rundialog deiner Anwendung. Dann siehste genau welches Binding aufgerufen wird und warum es nicht funktioniert.
Run Configurations => Tracing => Enable Tracing


----------



## Madlip (10. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

es ist nun 4 Jahre her ABER

um "ALT" nutzen zu können musst du "M3" eingeben anstatt "ALT"

hier eine Auflistung, welche Taste, welchen key hat:

M1 = Ctrl / Command
M2 = Shift
M3 = Alt
M4 = Platform-specific fourth key


----------

